# "Name that plant"



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll need to "Ask The Audience"..
Let me know!!!
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't know the first one, but the second looks like Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue'.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Phil.......


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

first one might be philodendrond 'pincusion' if the stems are red.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Stems are not red!???


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody else that may have an Id. on the first one?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill name the first one Chuck, and the second one Sven. 

I agree with the ID on #2. #1 Im not sure on, sorry


----------

